

If... - kevinrutherford
http://silkandspinach.net/2011/04/29/if-2/

======
nametoremember
"And the second kind tests something that some other part of the system
already knows. Let’s ban the second kind…"

Can you give an example?

~~~
kevinrutherford
Imagine a method with this outline:

File createFile(String name, boolean istemp) { if (istemp) // do temp stuff
else // do regular file stuff }

That's an 'if' statement that only exists as a response to the boolean
parameter. We can remove the 'if' by having two methods instead:

File createFile(String name) File createTempFile(String name)

